# Quick Review Bosch MRC23EVSK Modular Router System



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

I ordered and received my Bosch MRC23EVSK Modular Router System from CPO Tools.

Great service and live people that answer the phone if you have technical questions. I personally highly recommend this router.
Prior to the new router I had an old Sears Model 315.17380 which still works but it sounds like it will blow up any second.
I also have two Porter-Cable routers similar to the 893PK, sorry I don't have easy access to the routers to confirm the model numbers.
For me the Bosh router by far is the best router I have used or owned.
It has a soft start that I find to be a joy. All of my other routers have a quick start and they really jerk when first started.
The housing where you insert the bits have two digital lights that come on as soon as you plug the electrical cord in. I personally view this as a safety factor because I now know when the unit is plugged in. Also the light make it much easier to see especially when working on something critical. So far I've created about 100 gallons of dust with the router and not once have the lights failed to become covered with dust.
One of my first projects was to level my new workbench top using a 2 1/5 bit. One end of the top was 3/4 inch high thus I did a LOT of routing.
The unit is very smooth and well balanced.
Changing bit is very easy with the two wrenchs that are supplied with the router.
So far I've only used the plunge base and I'm not sure if I will used the fixed base.
The handles are on the sides of the base and contain a Trigger Control System - Trigger power switch ( with lock-on button) conveniently located in handle for enhanced control
On the top of the base on one side you will find the Afterlock Microfine Depth Adjustment - Easy and percise adjustment at any plunge setting
I found the plunge action to be very smooth, there is a spring-lock plunge lever that is very easy to use


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, you will find that the fixed base is super easy to work with when table mounted just like the 1617 models. The power cord swivel is another nice feature on the MR23 router. The dust collection accessories work very well; you can see how the plunge adapter is similar to the 1617 model and the fixed base adapter is ideal for table mounted use on an open base.


----------



## jgt1942 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike, thanks! I did not mention in the review but one of the Porter-Cable routers I have is mounted in a table with an INCRA LS Positioner Super System (see incra-com/product_rtf_lssuper-htm) I got this as part of a package deal when I purchased a bunch of tools a guy was selling. It has been a couple of years since the purchase and I'm still learning about things I got, the positioner is one of the tools I've not really had a chance to use and learn.

Currently I don't plan to replace the router in the table. But as you suggest the router is using a fixed base in the table.

Originally prior to the purchase of my current Bosch I had purchased the 1617 model (recon from CPO Tools), the day before I received it I discovered the MRC23EVSK. I called CPO, they set up an exchange. The MRC23EVSK was about $100 more but I think it is well worth it.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

You'll find the Incra system is precise and flexible - in that you can dial-in minute changes in position relative to the bit. The Dust Collection through the Wonderfence is good - not great; though, Incra considers the primary DC to be downdraft through the table (not my findings with the system). I guess if you do a lot of dados, you'll get the majority of the dust down; however, with edge work, the Wonderfence is where the action is.

The Wonderfence is a two-fence system - you need to ensure it is adjusted straight (in a single plane), and that you lock-down the two (infeed, outfeed) fences prior to starting the piece through the machine. One attribute of Incra products is there are many possible adjusting points - flexible, yes; but you need to know how to lock it down.

Be careful of the Wonderfence close to the bit - make sure to rotate the bit by hand before you start it; to ensure all edges clear the fence & fence castings.

The MRC23 is an excellent machine; though, I have not used it in a table. My 12amp PC is all that I've needed, though, it is louder than the MRC23 (at 15amps) - the Bosch is simply a new generation machine.
MikeD


----------

